

I'm a What? (Scott Adams explanation to "Men’s Rights" post) - bep
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/im_a_what/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FihdT+%28Dilbert+Blog%29

======
th0ma5
This reminds me exactly of the whole dick wolves fiasco. Some topics, it
seems, have no way of NOT alienating almost everyone, and causing quite a
stink. I'm even hesitant to post _this_ .......

~~~
aguyinachair
Adam's specific examples are really awful and full of stereotyping, but his
general sentiment is fairly accurate. At some point I think sitting back and
letting things take their course is the best option. There isn't much debate
to be had about the issue that hasn't been had before. Adams just managed to
stir up two hornets nests at once by commenting on something that he wouldn't
normally talk about. I don't know how many conversations concerning men's
rights I've tried having with a person where it boiled down to some level of
outrage, at some point it's easier to just drop the topic all together.

I wonder why/how a Men's rights group decided to rally for Adams to write
about it?

